# PSN HELP!!! PLEASE HELP!!! PLEASE!!!



## Brad (Apr 8, 2011)

Whenever I try to play a game I get the error code 8002ed6 which is when it says Signed Out Of PSN. But this only happens when I play games. PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Brad (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but I really need some help.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

Google the error code.


----------



## Brad (Apr 8, 2011)

I already tried that, no help there I'm on hold with sony atm... /sigh


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

You think TBT is smarter then Google?


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 8, 2011)

psn is likely down for service or something.  happens to all services, just be patient and play something offline, or another game.  nbd.


----------



## Brad (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, Its back up and I'm playing Killzone 3 right now. I was just angry angry because I just payed a large sum for a console and it wasn't working.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 9, 2011)

PSN's free
it's good, when it works
you paid for the system, not the psn
but yeah, understand your pain


----------

